# vesico-psoas hitch



## cbuckenmeyer@gmail.com (Oct 11, 2011)

is there a code for just this-my general surgeon did this but did not do the rest of 50785
Thanks for your input
Cathy


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 29, 2011)

Cathy, what did your surgeon preform?  Are you saying he did not reimplant the ureter to the bladder?


----------

